# looking for a commercial smoker on Trailer



## trentriver (May 6, 2010)

Hi 
Looking for a smoker on a trailer that I can tow around for now
Hopefully will find a little shack to sell sandwiches 
A dream of mine trying to make happen

Only problem I am in Ontario Canada and unable to find anything no matter what search I use

Any help appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## jdt (May 6, 2010)

You have a horizon dealer right in your back yard, they don't show any trailer units on the website but I am sure you could get them to order one, you may have to wait for them to get a shipment

http://www.bbqs.com/smokers-horizon-c-26_139.html

There is a place in new jersey called lip smackin smokers you could also try 
but they don't show any trailer units either. 


Otherwise check out Bellfab, it may cost you $1000 to ship one but I think you'll have that problem just about anyplace in the northern half of the US left alone Canada, the bellfab trailers run from $1600 on up, for $2000 he'll give you what most companies want $4000 for, what some companies want $6000 for. 

http://www.bellfab.com/


----------



## richp692 (May 6, 2010)

In the new york area

http://newyork.backpage.com/Business...ailer/14395916


----------



## trentriver (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips will check them out


----------



## bbqhead (May 6, 2010)

for a commercial cooker i would look at cookshack and ole hickory pits, they both sell units mounted on trailers and are NSF certified. on the cookshack forum someone from canada just bought a FEC -500 on a trailer and took it back home ,no problems. he was going to do the same thing you're talking about.  if you get NSF, you should be good with the health dept.


----------



## denver dave (May 6, 2010)

BBQHEAD is on to something here. The FEC 500 is a great unit.


----------



## dirt guy (May 6, 2010)

http://billscookers.com/


----------



## greendrake (May 7, 2010)

Traeger COM190 or COM200


----------



## randya (May 8, 2010)

If you ever plan to come to Palmetto Fl, let me know, I may be able to make you a good deal on one.  Good luck!


----------

